# Graham Flour-Graham crackers



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Can anyone explain what whole wheat graham flour is and why it is so different from regular whole wheat flour? Is this what graham crackers are made with?
I want to make my own graham crackers and I need to know I bought the right flour. Should I mix this wth white flour or use it on its' own? 
Anything anyone can tell me will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Cookie Ma Ma


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

try this Graham Crackers and Graham Flour Recipes and Cooking Instructions


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you ChefRaz! I can't wait to try this. I would think most people would love an assortment of graham crackers in a casual setting. I will enjoy working with this in different shapes and dressings.


----------

